# We & Ronnie James Dio



## petereanima (Jul 16, 2008)

what do we have in common? well, we are both in the new (german) Metal Hammer. Dio as a Poster, and we as DEMO/NEWCOMER OF THE FUCKING MONTH! 

oh yehehehezz, we just sent the demo to them for fun, and then this happens...i'm so excited at the moment, fuck yes....

we uploaded 2 of the songs on our myspace - MySpace.com - reanima - Death Metal / Grindcore / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/reanima

comments are apprecciated - tell me how bad our music sucks!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## petereanima (Jul 16, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK THEY LABELED US "DEATHCORE"!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



EDIT: thank you mike!


----------



## Naren (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, aren't you Deathcore? Your myspace says "Death Metal / Grindcore / Hardcore" which screams to me: "DEATHCORE!!"


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Well, aren't you Deathcore? Your myspace says "Death Metal / Grindcore / Hardcore" which screams to me: "DEATHCORE!!"



Death+core+core = deathcore core.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Deathgrind?


----------



## petereanima (Jul 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Well, aren't you Deathcore? Your myspace says "Death Metal / Grindcore / Hardcore" which screams to me: "DEATHCORE!!"



well, that WOULD be that way if "deathcore" really would mean "a mix of death metal and hardcore" - then it would be fine with me.

the problem is (at least over here) "deathcore" is a label for bands playing 2minute-songs with 30 seconds gravity-blastbeat and 3-chords-riff at the beginning, 1 minute moshpart (guitar rides low B palm mutes) - insert some pig squeal vocals, then repeat the start. make artwork and lyrics about how funny and cool it is to hit your wife with the fist in her face.

repeat then this song 15 times to get enough for a CD.



and thats not a "scene" or genre where anyone of us sees our band.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

That's why you shouldn't label yourself dangerously.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah, i admit i forgot to change the style-labels (these were set up about 3-4 years ago when we started the account).


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

The words "grind" "death" and "core" and some others can be combined and switched around to form "new" genres and the like 

I'm glad doom is simple.

Doom
Death Doom
Trad Doom
Funeral Doom
Drone Doom (which is basically Funeral Doom)
Stoner Doom

 things don't really change much from that, and most of it is easilly identifiable.


----------



## Nick (Jul 17, 2008)

well done on getting newcomer of the month however if your mixing death metal and hardcore i dare say you are indeed deathcore


----------



## Naren (Jul 17, 2008)

petereanima said:


> well, that WOULD be that way if "deathcore" really would mean "a mix of death metal and hardcore" - then it would be fine with me.
> 
> the problem is (at least over here) "deathcore" is a label for bands playing 2minute-songs with 30 seconds gravity-blastbeat and 3-chords-riff at the beginning, 1 minute moshpart (guitar rides low B palm mutes) - insert some pig squeal vocals, then repeat the start. make artwork and lyrics about how funny and cool it is to hit your wife with the fist in her face.
> 
> ...



Never heard of stuff like that before.

The only music I know where it's cool to beat your girlfriend is rap (not your wife because rappers don't get married. Also their whores, prostitutes, strippers, etc.).

I don't think that's what deathcore is in the US. I've never heard of a music based around the idea of beating up your wife.



Nick said:


> well done on getting newcomer of the month however if your mixing death metal and hardcore i dare say you are indeed deathcore





By the very definition.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Never heard of stuff like that before.
> 
> The only music I know where it's cool to beat your girlfriend is rap (not your wife because rappers don't get married. Also their whores, prostitutes, strippers, etc.).



yeah, thats the problem i have with it - the whole "deathcore" thing is pretty much getting a cheap gangsta-rap version of itself.



Zepp88 said:


> I'm glad doom is simple.
> 
> Doom
> Death Doom
> ...



and the best thing is: EVERY subgenre of doom is still awesome.


----------



## Naren (Jul 17, 2008)

petereanima said:


> and the best thing is: EVERY subgenre of doom is still awesome.



Well, that's taste, I guess, but I disagree. I've never heard doom that I didn't think sucked.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Peter wins.

Eric fails.


----------



## Naren (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, dude. I noticed some mistakes in your post. You're gonna have to learn to check your posts over more carefully from now on. 



Zepp88 said:


> Eric wins.
> 
> Peter fails.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Well, that's taste, I guess, but I disagree. I've never heard doom that I didn't think sucked.



of course its, like everything is when its about music, just a matter of taste and personal opinion.

and to get abck to this deathcore-label-thing: i really wouldnt have a problem if deathcore would just be (as i think it originally meant) the description for a mix of death metal and hardcore. i even like bands as all shall perish, TTEOTD and stuff...but most "dathcore"bands (over here) are as i described, dull uga-uga-i-fuck-that-bitch-with-a-cactus *ratatatata* mosh-mosh-ratatata, and the problem i have is to be thrown in one pot with those. depite the fact that we make this music for a longer time than this whole subgenre exists.


EDIT: altough i have to admit: i'm already getting used to it - it just pissed me really off yesterday when i first saw it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

I can understand the frustration.

I just wish that kind of bullshit would go away


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Hey, dude. I noticed some mistakes in your post. You're gonna have to learn to check your posts over more carefully from now on.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jul 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> The words "grind" "death" and "core" and some others can be combined and switched around to form "new" genres and the like
> 
> I'm glad doom is simple.
> 
> ...


 




Stoner Doom rocks.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Never heard of stuff like that before.



Listen to Despised Icon, lol.


----------



## Naren (Jul 17, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Listen to Despised Icon, lol.



 Maybe you're thinking of another band. I just looked up their lyrics and I don't see anything about beating your wife or anything like that.

DESPISED ICON LYRICS


----------



## turmoil (Jul 18, 2008)

the music sounds cool man! congrats on the magazine exposure


----------



## arktan (Jul 18, 2008)

petereanima said:


> the problem is (at least over here) "deathcore" is a label for bands playing 2minute-songs with 30 seconds gravity-blastbeat and 3-chords-riff at the beginning, 1 minute moshpart (guitar rides low B palm mutes) - insert some pig squeal vocals, then repeat the start. make artwork and lyrics about how funny and cool it is to hit your wife with the fist in her face.
> repeat then this song 15 times to get enough for a CD.
> and thats not a "scene" or genre where anyone of us sees our band.



and don't forget the universal emo-look!!!!

Congrats dude! i told you before you guys kicked ass (at least your songs on myspace!!!) and i told you aswell that you're not deathcore  you could have changed this by now...
hehe you deserve it, the metal hammer thing because of your music and the deathcore thing because of your (especially yours/ DU/ DEINE, JA GENAU DU PETE!!!) lazyness 
sorry, this had to come puh... 

I hope you guys will get more attention now and a contract. a fucking contract!

So your next job is to get signed and bring a fucking cd out so i can fucking buy it!!!!  fucking understood?!?!


honestly mate, i'm happy for you guys


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty brutal. It sounds good.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you guys!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## controversyking (Aug 12, 2008)

Good soundin stuff, I really like it.

I made sure to add your band, keep it up and keep it metal


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> The words "grind" "death" and "core" and some others can be combined and switched around to form "new" genres and the like
> 
> I'm glad doom is simple.
> 
> ...


lies....funeral doom is basically death/doom slowed down even more. drone is....well, drone 

and don't forget about Symphonic Progressive Tech-Doom


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think to the average person that wouldn't matter, they'd be trying to get past the "wtf the last snare hit was a minute ago!"


----------



## petereanima (Aug 19, 2008)

controversyking said:


> Good soundin stuff, I really like it.
> 
> I made sure to add your band, keep it up and keep it metal



thank you man! 


btw: score on mag#2: tomorrow the new issue of the german legacy mag is out and we are featured with an interview and also with one of our tracks on the cd-sampler (along with AMON AMARTH, BENEDICTION, PSYCROPTIC, DESTRUCTION, EISREGEN, HOLY MOSES, ENSLAVED and SINISTER  ).


----------



## arktan (Aug 19, 2008)

petereanima said:


> (along with AMON AMARTH, BENEDICTION, PSYCROPTIC, DESTRUCTION, EISREGEN, HOLY MOSES, ENSLAVED and SINISTER  ).



what's so  about that? An "it's about time" smiley would be better there... 

P.S. habt ihr jetzt einen Vertrag?


----------



## petereanima (Aug 19, 2008)

und nein, nur absagen bis jetzt.


----------



## arktan (Aug 20, 2008)

petereanima said:


> und nein, nur absagen bis jetzt.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 30, 2008)




----------

